# Caring for Plains Rats?



## funnyfish (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I need some help. Has anyone had any experience with plains rats? They’re native Australian mammals that are absolutely adorable, and I’m thinking of getting one! I’ve done tons of research, but since they aren’t as common as other pets, they isn’t much info on them. Can anyone give your experience with them and some facts, such as; how often do they bite, what do you use for the bottom of the aquarium, is their any fruit or vegetables that shouldn’t eat, is store rodent food good or should I use a different one, et cetera. 

Thank You!


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 28, 2020)

http://www.australasianzookeeping.org/Husbandry Manuals/Plains Rat Husbandry Guidelines.pdf


----------

